# 2016 Rogue SL Preminum Package



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

We just got a Rouge and the camera is not working right. When the car is in reverse the cameras are fine, but when put into neutral and drive (while at a stop) the monitor flickers badly and there are blue "x" 's in the viewing area. Is there anything I can try before taking it back to the dealer for repair? The manager said it is new technology and he isn't sure if anything is wrong.










The "x"'s don't go away while the car is in neutral or drive. 

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

Your vehicle has Navigation. When in drive or neutral you should be seeing the Nav map of the area you're driving in. Under 6 mph in drive if you press the camera button the camera comes on and shows you a front view to aid in parking. If your monitor is flickering, or showing "X"s, something is wrong with it and you need to take it back to the dealer to have it fixed under warranty... The camera's are not new technology on the 2016 Rogue. My 2015 Rogue has them, and they and my monitor work fine, so this manager doesn't know what he's talking about. The only difference between the 2015 Rogue's and 2016's is that the 2016 uses radar (rather than the cameras) for Blind Spot Warning.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you. I'll have to take it in then.

Have a Happy New Year.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

All of you new Rogue owners may want to google 2015 Nissan Rogue Service Manual. It will show you a link to a competing forum N I C O forums (have to seperate the lettering so it isnt xed out) with links to the manuals for 2008 and on Rogues up to 2016. Very useful should you want to do any work on your car.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

In this case the section to look at would be AV.pdf


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Well after 14 days in the shop they finally got the camera working as it should. We also got them to activate the GPU because Nissan said they didn't do that. This has to do with the Nissan Connect. We couldn't get the green light on the SOS button to come on.

The camera looks like it's working okay (haven't fully checked it out). I haven't gone into Connect to fully set it up yet and I'll do that today if I have time.

Just wanted to say that Nissan really stepped up for us with the camera issue. Because of the time and inconvenience Nissan gave my girlfriend a very nice extended bumper to bumper warranty. Doubled it. The dealership got this for us, so kudos to the dealership.

More will be revealed....


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

OOps..Just got a call from Nissan and they offered a 3 year 30,000 service maint. plan, not extending the warranty. Still, that's nice of them to do. It takes care of oil changes and tire rotation for 3 years.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Well let's just backup a bit. Nissan said they would give us a service maint. agreement. Sarah from Nissan said it would keep our Nissan is good mechanical shape for three years. She made it sound like they would rotate tires, replace oil, filters, check things out, etc. Well we got the service agreement and it's oil changes only, no tire rotation, air filter replacement, checking things like brakes, etc. Oil change only. 

Backing up further, initially we were promised a 3 year extended bumper to bumper warranty (covering us for 6 years total). Not going to happen. Then we were told we would get a service plan for 3 years to keep our Rogue is good shape and Sarah made it sound like a great deal. Not going to happen. What we got is oil changes, no tire rotation , no filter change, nothing.

In my opinion this is the status quo from dealerships and auto manufacturers. I have never dealt with Nissan before and was hoping that they would be different. Nope, same ol' story. More broken promises.

And, when they say they will call you back, they won't.


----------

